# Rent payments - Flat Sharing



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm moving into a flat-shared apartment in the Horizon Tower this weekend and, since it being the first time properly living in Dubai, I would like to know if its normal for rent to be paid each month in cash? Also, its let on a monthly basis where if I want to move I have to notify at the start of the month and move end of the month. Is that also normal? Should I expect a tenancy agreement or anything like that similar as to how I would if I wanted to say rent my own place for a whole year etc.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UAe_Newbie25 said:


> Hi, I'm moving into a flat-shared apartment in the Horizon Tower this weekend and, since it being the first time properly living in Dubai, I would like to know if its normal for rent to be paid each month in cash? Also, its let on a monthly basis where if I want to move I have to notify at the start of the month and move end of the month. Is that also normal? Should I expect a tenancy agreement or anything like that similar as to how I would if I wanted to say rent my own place for a whole year etc.
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


Hi,
If you are flat sharing - then you have no tenancy rights, so don't expect any paperwork (as the person sharing it with you is probably breaking the terms of their tenancy agreement!)
It is normal to pay one month in advance and possible that you could be evicted at a moments notice.
Many people rent happily on this basis for years!
Hope yours works out.
Steve


----------



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, as I figured. I guess the upside is that you can move out in a month's notice if you don't like it as opposed to locking yourself down to a year tenancy, etc. Just looking for some re-assurance out there...


----------



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

Also, is there any contents insurance out here?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

UAe_Newbie25 said:


> Also, is there any contents insurance out here?


Yes, there is (e.g. through AIG). 
But are you going to buy anything (furniture etc)? If not, what's the point?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Insurers might however have an issue with insuring items in a property which is not legally rented and where your name isn;t on the lease - best ask them directly.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Insurers might however have an issue with insuring items in a property which is not legally rented and where your name isn;t on the lease - best ask them directly.


Hi,
I am sure they will allow you to take out a policy.
The problems would start if you needed to claim - as they would request copies of documentation like rental contract, passport copy, Emirates ID etc. along with the claim form.
At that point the claim would probably be rejected and you would be unlikely to get the premium that you paid back either!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

Any other flat shares have any opinions on this?


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Horizon Tower in the Marina had a crackdown on sublets and apartment shares about a year or so ago, but I hear that they're loosening up again. Get some sort of signed receipt for the deposit - just to keep a record and ask to look at the landlord's ID. If they don't agree to this, think twice about renting from them, as it's a clear sign of being a ****ty landlord who won't repair things and will screw you over. Otherwise, yup, that's how it's done here - welcome to Dubai. Good choice living in the Marina.


----------



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmm, I think I'm dealing with a guy who is renting on behalf of the landlord, he told me to address correspondence to Saga International (looked them up seem like a ME property company). I also know his full name and he seems legit have looked him up on the internet etc. so he is at least a real person in that regards? I haven't given him full deposit just yet or the monthly rental, that will be done when I get access to the room this weekend, I'll try and get something in writing from him but if he can't provide its a definite run for the hills situation?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UAe_Newbie25 said:


> Hmm, I think I'm dealing with a guy who is renting on behalf of the landlord, he told me to address correspondence to Saga International (looked them up seem like a ME property company). I haven't given him full deposit just yet or the monthly rental, that will be done when I get access to the room this weekend, I'll try and get something in writing from him but if he can't provide its a definite run for the hills situation?


Hi,
Just to be clear - don't trust anybody more just because they represent a real estate comany. You can be easily conned here by individuals, companies, landlords, property owners, real estate agents etc. etc!
In my opinion - money should exchange hands once you are given the keys and are physically inside the apartment (that was opened with these keys!)
In property matters - I am not a very trusting sort!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Just to be clear - don't trust anybody more just because they represent a real estate comany.


 /snip/ :boxing: come on don't delete that classic liner!!


----------



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone rented a room via a flatshare and got their deposits back without singing an agreement etc?


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

In my building , there have been issues with the building security . Tenants have had a contract , paid and registered the apartment and then security will not allow them access to the building after months of no issues. If the building owners association does not allow sharing then you have no standing and can be in for issues.


----------



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> In my building , there have been issues with the building security . Tenants have had a contract , paid and registered the apartment and then security will not allow them access to the building after months of no issues. If the building owners association does not allow sharing then you have no standing and can be in for issues.


Oh god really? I'm starting to have real anxiety about this whole issue now...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

iggles said:


> /snip/ :boxing: Come on don't delete that classic liner!!


behave!!!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nursemanit said:


> Tenants have had a contract , paid and registered the apartment and then security will not allow them access to the building


Check your landlord pays the service charges. If they don;t then this is not uncommon.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Be very careful with this arrangement you could get a hefty fine if the person you're renting from does not have a short term rental licence.


----------



## UAe_Newbie25 (Jun 28, 2015)

So am I right in thinking that even with flat sharing there should be a contract to ensure rent is paid, deposit is returned and the agreement is 'official' so to speak?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

UAe_Newbie25 said:


> So am I right in thinking that even with flat sharing there should be a contract to ensure rent is paid, deposit is returned and the agreement is 'official' so to speak?


no, you are wrong... any such *contract* is not worth the paper its written on... you may as well get it on the back of a napkin...

the only *official* tenancy contracts are the ones registered with the municipality... and flat share's cannot be registered with the municipality...

if something bad happens, short of hiring your own goons to get the guy beat up, you have *NO* recourse...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are agents who take over an apartment and rent the rooms out. The person renting has a key to the front door and their room and, in some cases, a parking space. I'm not sure whether contracts are issued and, if they are, how legal they are.


----------

